# lets see your set up



## Mccoyboys (Sep 6, 2012)

lets see pictures of your boat set ups


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

As soon as I get my SCB back from my custom fab guy I will post some pics.:slimer:


----------



## Mccoyboys (Sep 6, 2012)

Bet you can get to the carp quick in that thing


----------

